# 05 GTO coils no spark



## mski (Aug 4, 2013)

I have an 05 GTO I was driving down the freeway and it shut off? Tried to start it again wont start. It turns over its getting fuel but when I checked the Coils there no spark. Checked all relays and fuses. No codes on scanner either. Any ideas? Thanks Matt


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could be a position sensor. Scan it. A lot of times it will pinpoint the issue.


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

yup. my bro's LS2 lost a position sensor on the freeway as well...lol


check Ignition control module and the relays that match.


----------

